
Ask HN: Best window manager for macOS? - azhenley
Since making the switch to Mac four years ago, I have always missed the basic Windows shortcuts for resizing windows (e.g., Win + left arrow). To overcome this, I have been using BetterTouchTool with a few custom shortcuts. This is no longer enough since I have upgraded to a 34-inch ultrawide monitor.<p>There are quite a few window management apps out there. I just want something that works, no need for a scripting language. Which one has worked best for you?<p>Spectacle, Divvy, Mosaic, Slate, SizeUp, and Magnet seem to be popular.
======
mehly
Spectacle works great. No complaints.

~~~
azhenley
I've been using it for a few hours. So far I _really_ like it! It is very
simple too, just what I need.

------
asselinpaul
[https://github.com/koekeishiya/chunkwm](https://github.com/koekeishiya/chunkwm)
has a slight learning curve but its a great tiling window manager.

------
cpdean
I wrote something really light-weight in hammerspoon that lets me make a
window take up the entire screen, or the left/right/center third of my screen.

